# Hand Blown Betta Bowl



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

This past weekend I was in the shop and finally decided to make a nice betta bowl. I had made a few before but they weren't as elegant. I wanted to make this one look really nice.

What I came up with was a 2 gallon betta bowl featured in this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_JWFzyb2Vg

The idea is to make a few smaller and larger ones, experiment with color and see which ones are the best...and why! Let me know what you all think.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I really like that as a bowl but not as a tank. Keeping a betta in a bowl is extremely dangerous to it's health because you can't have a filter or heater and the betta may jump out. It is extremely beautiful though and I hope you make more but maybe not as a place for a fish to live


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

superswimmer said:


> I really like that as a bowl but not as a tank. Keeping a betta in a bowl is extremely dangerous to it's health because you can't have a filter or heater and the betta may jump out. It is extremely beautiful though and I hope you make more but maybe not as a place for a fish to live


Yes, for your average aquarist. This betta's bowl has a top, plants on top, and the room is heated for multiple tanks.  Daily water changes and good maintenance keeps a Betta happy.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

That's a very fancy bowl! I definitely agree this isn't for the beginner but if you are up for the water changes I think it is nice


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

superswimmer said:


> That's a very fancy bowl! I definitely agree this isn't for the beginner but if you are up for the water changes I think it is nice


You can say that again. I had moss at the bottom and had to take it out because it was collecting to much waste. Bare bottom does it have it's advantages.

You can actually fit a heater in this bowl quite easily, too, if you needed to. It's quite large. This is among the smaller ones I've made. I'm trying to get into the 8-10 gallon size custom made bowls but I haven't taken the time to make those yet. Then I can have a really elaborate shrimp bowl.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I really like the idea of plants on top with a lid! How does that work? Like is a pot of fake ones glued on?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

superswimmer said:


> I really like the idea of plants on top with a lid! How does that work? Like is a pot of fake ones glued on?


On this one, I have glass I cut out that just sits on top. Eventually, I'm going to do this though (Image from google):










Plastic lid with a hole in it and then you punch the roots through. I always add an extra hole (the ones I use are flat plastic like clear gutter lids) to make it easier to feed so I don't have to take it off. Then it all easily just comes off when you need to change the water.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Thats neat!


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Let me know if you are ever going to sell one, I might be interested


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm making some more in the studio in the new few weeks and I can show you which ones I come up with. If you have any colors, shape, and/or sizes in mind just let me know.


----------

